# Well I’ve had an eventful morning with a guinea pig



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

A lady having a driving lesson found a guinea pig on our front lawn. Luckily I’d just got in from a dog walk when the lady and her instructor rang the intercom to ask if he or she was ours which no we don’t have a guinea pig. Went knocking on doors to check if anybody owned it or knew who owned him or her no luck. Then I was holding him or her while mum phoned our vets who advised we take the little one to the pet medics in wardly swinton. The little one was injured, looked like a cat had attacked the poor thing, it’s eye and ear were bleeding. I sadly didn’t have anything suitable to keep the poor thing in that would stop Buddy getting him or her or I would have done and didn’t think to take a picture. The little one is now at the vets. Receptionist said it will probably be sent to a rehoming centre and we had to fill a form in to say where it was found, who found it etc. I’m hoping the owner is reunited with the guinea pig. I’m going to knock on more doors too giving a description of the guinea pig in hopes I find the owner and if I do I’ll tell them where the guinea pig is. I hope we did the right thing. I’ve now changed my fleece.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Update. I’ve just been told the guinea pig belongs to the chinese people next door but one. They just need to contact the vets we took the little one too now.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well done Dan, good rescue there.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear the owners have been found. 

Hope the Guinea Pig has no lasting injuries and is fine soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Well done Dan, good rescue there.


He or she will be fine. Don't think the injuries will take long to heal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> Glad to hear the owners have been found.
> 
> Hope the Guinea Pig has no lasting injuries and is fine soon.


I'm going to drop by the owners house to check if they have the number for the vets and if not give it them. I think the injuries should heal fairly quick but I'm not a vet. They have been looking for the guinea pig so they know now he or she is safe, absolutely safe they just need to phone the vets to tell them it's theirs. Didn't seem in too much pain. Had a nibble of my fleece lol. Their children will be happy. Had the occassional squeak but did settle eventually.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Another update. The owners or one of them has gone to the vets. Hope they find it ok. Animals seem to know who to come too when they need help. They come to me usually. While we were waiting I bumped into a friend at the vets.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw well done Dan


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

noushka05 said:


> Aw well done Dan


I refused to leave the little one.


----------

